# Amateurs poke at an Electra



## DannyHeatley (Feb 15, 2012)

I've been turning pens for about 2 months now (I'm 18 years old). Mostly slimlines, but in the last two weeks I have experimented with a european and a electra. I'm new to the forum and this will be my first post with one of my first pens that isn't a slim. 

Criticism is welcome! 

P.S. sorry the images aren't the closest I don't have an appropriate lens for these pen pictures. 

Oh, and I used a Electra kit, and stabilized curly maple with a CA finish.


----------



## nsfr1206 (Feb 15, 2012)

Welcome here!


----------



## boxerman (Feb 15, 2012)

Very nice pen. Welcome to the Vortex. Try and used something different to put your pen on the piece of wood is distracting your nice pen.


----------



## renowb (Feb 15, 2012)

Welcome! I agree, use a solid background for pictures. The other objects detract from the beauty of your pen. Nice job on the pen!


----------



## DannyHeatley (Feb 15, 2012)

Yeah, I should really redo the whole photography thing.


----------



## Younka (Feb 15, 2012)

Welcome. I like it a a lot, nice job!!


----------



## ed4copies (Feb 15, 2012)

Danny,  (edit in: Sorry Ryley---I made an assumption!!):biggrin::biggrin:

It's a really nice pen!!  The pics need a little help, but as I said when I got here, some years ago, "I wanted to turn better pens, not be a better photographer!!"

Traditionally, if you take pics of a fountain pen, roll it over 180 degrees.  The nib should be "up", not "down" (I have NO idea why---that is, as they say, "how it's done"!!)

Have fun, enjoy turning and WELCOME to the IAP!!!

Ed


----------



## broitblat (Feb 15, 2012)

Welcome, Ryley.

It looks like you're off to a great start.  

  -Barry


----------



## Ruby pen turning (Feb 16, 2012)

Great looking pen. I love the quilted action going on in the wood.
Like the petrified tree slice also but not in a picture. of a pen. You should have seen my first pen pictures, you had to look to pic the pen out of the background.


----------



## Pens By Scott (Feb 16, 2012)

Danny, great job, and i'd say there is nothing amateur about it, looks great.

Which St. Albert are you in?


----------



## DannyHeatley (Feb 16, 2012)

writeitdown said:


> Danny, great job, and i'd say there is nothing amateur about it, looks great.
> 
> Which St. Albert are you in?



Thanks for the compliments guys!

And I'm in the St. ALbert by you Scott, in Alberta that is.


----------



## JRay8 (Feb 16, 2012)

Nice pen but your pics need a little work. Not that mine are great...


----------



## DannyHeatley (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks for the input guys!

And I'm in the St. ALbert by you Scott, in Alberta.


----------



## HoratioHornblower (Feb 16, 2012)

Great Job Danny! I am just getting into fountain pens myself and Richard Binder's site, Richardspens.com, has been very helpful for me. There have also been some good posts on here just recently about tuning the nib, which I would highly recommend looking up and then practicing. Richard Binder has both a fine abrasives kit along with other items I believe that is a good value ($8). I am going to get this and a book from his site, as the little bit I have done to tune the nib has improved the performance so much! The library here also has some great and free articles! Again, great job!
 
David


----------

